# Fracino retro stopped heating



## Philipp (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi,

I own a Retro (1-group) and it all of a sudden stops heating. We first thought it might have been the temperature (I have a coffee bike and thus offer my capucci outside - it had been nearly 0 degrees). But "warming" wouldn't help.

What can be damaged?

I first thought there might be an unclean contact somewhere as the red led and the typical "click" would occasionally appear - is it the solenoid valve that is broken?

Thanks for help!!

Greets from Philipp


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Where is the water level in the sight glass?

Has this machine been wrapped if its in a very cold location to stop water from freezing?

Could be a number or issues from overheat stat tripped, element gone? Etc


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Open the manual fill valve and see if the water rises in sight glass?

If so - disconnect the yellow? Wire from the level probe in the top and see if the red light comes on behind the glass and water level rises. Both these tests ensure the fill system is ok. If the water level is very low due to it not filling correctly - it can cause the stat to trip.

Failing this - and you are ok with a voltmeter - start at the element to check for voltage - then the high limit stat - then the pressure switch. Theres not much else on the heating side to go wrong - its finding out why it stopped is key


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As you said it is cold, what gas are you using to power it ? Butane or Propane. In cold weather Butane can stop 'gassing off' if it is too cold ie burner will not ignite.

It could be a problem with the gas valve or thermocouple or overheat stat could have tripped and needs to be re-set.

Without more information difficult to say.


----------

